# Green curry, the only way to break in a discada!



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

First cook in the Discada tonight. If you don't have one, you really should get one. This thing is awesome! I will be using this often!

I make green curry paste often. It's a bit time consuming but tasty. 


Here's the curry paste. You can make it up a day or two in advance. 

*  1/2 to 1 green chili, sliced 

*  1/4 cup shallot OR purple onion, diced 

*  3-4 cloves garlic, minced 

*  1 thumb-size ginger, grated 

*  1 stalk minced lemongrass , minced 

*  1/2 tsp. ground coriander 

*  1/2 tsp. ground cumin 

*  3/4 to 1 tsp. shrimp paste OR 1 extra Tbsp fish sauce 

*  1 (loose) cup fresh coriander/cilantro leaves and stems, chopped 

*  1/2 tsp. ground white pepper, available in most spice sections 

*  2.5 Tbsp. fish sauce 

*  1 tsp. brown sugar 

*  1 Tbsp. lime juice 

*  1/4 can coconut milk 

The curry paste goes in towards the end of the process. If using beef or chicken I stir fry those first, then add veggies. If using shrimp or tofu, I stir fry the veggies then add those. 

Then the curry paste, plus a can of coconut milk. Last you add Thai basil, good squeeze of lime and any other hot spices you want. 

Serve. 
































Crunchy gribeness chicken snack! If have added that to the final dish but the wife wouldn't have liked it. 



















Super tasty! 



Smoke away!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks great Case.  

I assume that there is different heat ranges?    Like the edge is cooler?  To hold meats warm till they get mixed back in.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good Dirt....    The gribenes look yummy....   I like them....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2016)

Love Green Curry! I do a simple Aspragus, Eggplant and Scallop version. There is something in the Curry that makes the Asparagus flavor really pop!...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Case.
> 
> I assume that there is different heat ranges?    Like the edge is cooler?  To hold meats warm till they get mixed back in.



Yes exactly Adam. That's why the chicken is off to the side. I did three mega breasts. And way too many veggies. I could've tripled the recipe and still had plenty of room. With this disc I could easily feed 25-30 people. 

Going to be fun!  Fajitas are a calling!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks good Dirt....    The gribenes look yummy....   I like them....



Thanks Dave! The gribeness was an added bonus and a great snack for the cook! I now know how I'll be making schmaltz in the future. The disc is perfect for rendering chicken fat and skin.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Love Green Curry! I do a simple Aspragus, Eggplant and Scallop version. There is something in the Curry that makes the Asparagus flavor really pop!...JJ



Yeah the woody veggies are great in curry. I looked at the Asparagus when I was buying the veggies, but it was crap. The bamboo shoots added that woods texture.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2016)

So whose coming out/down to Oregon  in September for the Paulina wooden boat gathering? We're doing stir fry in the woods this year for our Saturday evening group meal. Going to be fun. Everyone is invited!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2016)

The leftovers are definitely going to be lunch today!


----------



## whistech (Feb 9, 2016)

Dirtsailer, that looks absolutely delicious!      I booked Marked the page for the recipe.     Thank you for posting and i'm looking forward to the fajitas post.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2016)

whistech said:


> Dirtsailer, that looks absolutely delicious!      I booked Marked the page for the recipe.     Thank you for posting and i'm looking forward to the fajitas post.



Thank you! It's tasty stuff! Takes time to prep though so be prepared! Prep the curry paste, then chop your veggies you want in the curry, then your meat, if you are adding meat.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 10, 2016)

Not to sure about the curry, but I like all the ingredients!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Not to sure about the curry, but I like all the ingredients!



It's super tasty Kevin! If you like gumbo, etiuffee, you'd like curry.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 11, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It's super tasty Kevin! If you like gumbo, etiuffee, you'd like curry.


Isn't curry yellow and hot! Indian dish which thrives in the British colonies? Ahhhhh the British, the only people who figured out how drinking could save them from malaria? You gotta love their perspective. I bet they could figure out how to cure the cold but the ingredients are probably illegal!.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2016)

Curry can be green, yellow, or red. It ranges in flavor. The green that I make is lemongrass, coconut, sweet, salty and spicy. It can be from India, Thailand, Vietnam,. So there's a wide variety of flavor profiles.


----------



## disco (Feb 15, 2016)

Impressive meal, impressive cooker, impressive post!

Points, Case!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 15, 2016)

Disco said:


> Impressive meal, impressive cooker, impressive post!
> 
> Points, Case!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco! By name alone you need a Discada for Casa Disco!


----------



## disco (Feb 16, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Disco! By name alone you need a Discada for Casa Disco!


Me thinks you are trying to get me killed. She Who Must Be Obeyed would kill me if I get any more bbq gear!


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 19, 2016)

I am late to this post.  Beautiful cook! point b


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> I am late to this post.  Beautiful cook! point b



Thanks Brian!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 20, 2016)

Disco said:


> Me thinks you are trying to get me killed. She Who Must Be Obeyed would kill me if I get any more bbq gear!


Its not new, just re-purposed. Just an old thrown away worn-out tractor disc! First one I saw I fell in love with. I was cooking chili at a cook-off and the folks next door, well the guys wanted to meet my good lookin helper and vice versa. They broke out that disc and stated making chicken and beef fajitas (which is not chili and very much apprecaited at a cook off) and we all got to be better neighbors. 

You are actually helping to save the earth being enviromentally friendly while recycling!


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 20, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Its not new, just re-purposed. Just an old thrown away worn-out tractor disc! First one I saw I fell in love with. I was cooking chili at a cook-off and the folks next door, well the guys wanted to meet my good lookin helper and vice versa. They broke out that disc and stated making chicken and beef fajitas (which is not chili and very much apprecaited at a cook off) and we all got to be better neighbors.
> 
> You are actually helping to save the earth being enviromentally friendly while recycling!


You've still got it brother.  Point!


----------

